# Dart Viv Update



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

As requested, a couple of pics of my dart viv today - the only improvements ive made is adding another bromeliad and a fly trap, and a couple of mosses. I also forgot to mention in the other thread that i siliconed along the top of the cork background as there was a gap there that would allow froggies to get down and behind/under the background! 

Anyhow heres some piccies for now, ill try to do some better ones and a video when im less sleepy :blush:

Front view:









View from the right:









View through left-hand glass pannel:









Hope you like after all this time! :2thumb:

When i go to visit the parents (who conveniently live a 5 minute drive from the Dartfrog.co.uk premises) ill be picking up some more 'aerial' plants and big specimen pieces to put in there as i think ive got too many little plants but not enough coverage. 

Ill update this again in a couple of months when i get it how i want it


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks fab hun! can't wait to get mine all grown in  I bought three climbers from dart frog, and they are growing fast, I amsuprised I haven't killed any of my live plants yet, I am so useless at keeping house plants lol. I put my froggies in my set up last week, they love it!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

aww thats ace!! :no1: its amazing how much more active darts are when you keep the humidity so high constantly. Ive managed to kill one plant so far - but it was a dodgy bromeliad so i blame the plant quality... :blush:

I need a few more plants in there before im happy. Should be getting some splashback darts next month :flrt: obviously they will be quarantined before they get to go into their new home lol 

Any pics of your froggies in their setup hun? : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking really good! I reckon once those plants grow a bit there should be enough coverage?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

V. sexy


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I shall take some pics later


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

looks great


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

here you go, heres an update on my dart tank










need to do some pruning already methinks


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

awwww! thats absolutely stunning hun :flrt: i like the big leafyness - need to get some of that in mine *nods*

suuuch pretty froggies *drool*


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

cheers, its one i picked up from b&q yonks ago, changed the compost to eco earth and washed it off, let it grow on my window sill for a few weeks and ta-da. it's a miniature prayer plant (apparently) and grows like wildfire!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

and here one of my little froggy friend called Lick


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

awwww lick is gorgeous!! (bad name if you have kids around though... lol!!  )

I cant believe you get B&Q plants to live - all mine die within a matter of weeks lol! i have to get everything from small garden centres. blast them!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, the other one is called don't. so we have don't and lick (don't lick) my kids are very sensible though, they don't even go near my tanks without me.: victory:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> lol, the other one is called don't. so we have don't and lick (don't lick) my kids are very sensible though, they don't even go near my tanks without me.: victory:



LOL thats brilliant! My darts have really daft names.. the azurieventris are called gomez and morticia because they are mostly black, and the azureus are called Benjamima and Bobberella after Ben and Bobbeh - my 2 flatmates... :lol2: im just gutted both are male - would have been VERY entertaining watching them going at it :lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL, I have a pair! and I am constantly inundated with eggs! my prob is though, they are different morphs (both auratus though) so i'm not really supposed to breed them, but I can't stop them! and it just seems awful to keep getting rid of the eggs


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

awww no  thats one reason why ive been soooooooo careful about what i mix!

At first it seems so simple - mix ones that wont fight.

By the time youve thought through environmental issues, food size, temperature preferences and then - will they hybridize?! Thats left me with a whole 3/4 species out of hundreds i could ever happily keep together lol! 

Mine are all subadult so no babies for me - your lucky they are so happy in there that they breed :flrt: why not get another tank and get more of the correct type of auratus for each have 2 breeding colonies? :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh, I plan to! it's no probs getting hold of a male cosa rican, just i've not seen another tabogan  (if that's how you spell it)


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> yeh, I plan to! it's no probs getting hold of a male cosa rican, just i've not seen another tabogan  (if that's how you spell it)



have a word with mark at dartfrog he is going to holland next month and they have all kinds of weird and wonderful there - im sure hed be able to pick you some up : victory:


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

yes mark has had tobogan in the past and if im correct he got them from holland lol
i was tempted to get the but got 2 groups of auratus el cope and bronze giant. o and my latest arrivals are a breeding pair of o.pumilio bastimentos. they rock.
nice vivs you two, chondro what moss u got there, where did you get it, price if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

excellent vivs they look really nice


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I shall be having a little chat with mark then, cheers guys xxx
and thanks for the comments xx


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

yes give him the request before you go and im sure he will track some down for you


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

beastluke said:


> yes mark has had tobogan in the past and if im correct he got them from holland lol
> i was tempted to get the but got 2 groups of auratus el cope and bronze giant. o and my latest arrivals are a breeding pair of o.pumilio bastimentos. they rock.
> nice vivs you two, chondro what moss u got there, where did you get it, price if you dont mind me asking?



Wales. Free 

You have to go for a real hike in the swampy bogs - luckily im an environmental sciences student and they often send me out to places no man has ever set foot upon (for damn good reason... miserable places!) but its very convenient for moss collection :lol2:


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

did you get a large quantity? is it spreading? if you go again be sure to get me some!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

beastluke said:


> did you get a large quantity? is it spreading? if you go again be sure to get me some!



Please? :devil:

Ill think about it :whistling2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL, can you get me some too? not that we want to send you to miserable places, but for pure fact that we like nice moss


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:lol2: everyone in the phibs section is officially fruitlooped 

Next time i go should be June/July time unless the lecturer has a child again (Lol! no joke - last time he FORGOT that was the due date of his childs birth so didnt tell us the trip was canceled until the night before!!)

..so ill be sure to pick up a shed load - ill get a few bits of different species and post em out to everyone (only charge will be cost of postage : victory


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL, fruit loops us?? never!!! but yeh defo MOSSSSSSSSS hahahaha, no probs, just let us know when you go and how much the postage is, and will forward it to you  xx


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

ure a reall gem
and i aint crazy...my psychiatrist said i was perfectly sane .


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

beastluke said:


> ure a reall gem
> and i aint crazy...my psychiatrist said i was perfectly sane .



there must have been some doubt there - else why did you visit one :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2: id be too worried they'd lock me up!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooh oooh ohhh while you're here and people are bugging you, where did you get those mushrooms? I may have asked before but I forget:bash:


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Really nice vivs there folks, like little windows on the wild.
cheers arthur


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Great setup  looks fab 

May I just ask where you get your plants from? Dartfrog?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

got some from dart frog the climbers and the ferns, and some from good old b&q, the broms, the prayer plant and the baby's breath. Grew them on my windowsill for a few weeks in eco earth, (washed the leaves a few times too) and bobs your uncle.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oooh oooh ohhh while you're here and people are bugging you, where did you get those mushrooms? I may have asked before but I forget:bash:


Lol, you did i believe  you can get them from pollywog if the ever have any in, and occasionally on eBay too. 



snowgoose said:


> Great setup  looks fab
> 
> May I just ask where you get your plants from? Dartfrog?


I got the heart shaped climber and one of the broms from dartfrog, everything else was from garden centres or ebay in the case of the vanilla orchid : victory:


----------



## ChrisE (Oct 18, 2015)

Your viv looks amazing. I have a question regarding plants I hope you can help. My broom has lost all its colour and is only green now. Anything I can do apart from replace it?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You`ll be lucky to get a reply to this thread as it`s 6 years old.
There is only one way to get your broms back to their original colours and that's to put in stronger lights.
First choice would be Arcadia Jungle Dawns.


Mike


----------

